# NEW KAYAK FISHING T SHIRTs



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi Guys & Gals,
Need some feed back on yak fish t shirts thinking of doing a pilot run if there is any interest so we can have our identity two designs so far . Regards Brad


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Thanks Matt, still working on the second design but posted it to give you an idea. Cheers brad


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

mate. im diggin' the 'stealth fishing division". gimme 8) :lol:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

thanx Arron, Still working on that one getting close to it.cheers brad


----------



## rawprawn (Aug 31, 2005)

Like the first one. How about ditching the horns and replacing them with crossed paddles? Like scull and cross bones only for a yak.


----------



## Ironsides (Jul 10, 2006)

Like Gregs idea.
Yak Pirates 
:twisted:

Ian


----------



## Blaen (Jul 4, 2006)

Great designs, I like the idea floated by rawprawn, the skull and crossed paddles sounds great. Count me in for one or 2 as long as we can get BFB sizes :roll:


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Good feed back Iam on it.thanx brad


----------



## yaker (Aug 29, 2005)

.


----------



## JB (Jul 5, 2006)

I like both. The fish one is cool but whatever goes I'll be in. Might have to chuck a few more pingers in to mail to NZ.
nice effort though


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Love em. I'm in for two (at least)


----------



## Phoenix (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll take 1 of each.


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Keep the Ideas coming heres two more, thanks for your input.cheers brad


----------



## Heno (Jul 3, 2006)

Look great. I'll take 2.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi ya Fishbrain

What about  Yak fisherman do it with both hands. 

Sorry :roll:

 fishing Russ


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

I like it Russ!!!!!!


----------



## fishinswing (May 15, 2006)

I love the last one, "yak fish" stealth fish division. I am watching very closely on your designs, I will certainly be very interested in getting a couple. Great work, you have many hidden talents besides fishing.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Fishbrain

I agree with fishinswing, but the word.....division just does not fit I dont know why, but it just seems :? not right. But definately love the last one. Hurry up man so we can buy 1 or 2 or 3 or 4 or 10 

PS: I love the first one too 

 fishing Russ


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

FB - Not sure if it will cause any issues; however, there is a company in WA who sells Malibu Kayaks and the name of that company is YakFish.


----------



## Mushi (Aug 31, 2005)

Great designs Brad  I guess maybe when you're done run a poll to see which designs have the most interest? 
Maybe need a bit of modification after Duncan's info though(?)

Russ, i love it mate  !


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Bite my tounge and eat Humble Pie  The company name is FishYak NOT Yak Fish. Sorry all fingers out ran brain which is not unusual as it is called a Senior's Moment!!!!!


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Duncan said:


> Sorry all fingers out ran brain which is not unusual as it is called a Senior's Moment!!!!!


Duncan if our names were Microsoft, we would probably get a patch, and I'd be covered in them :lol:


----------



## sam60 (Aug 30, 2005)

they look good the stealth ones...... will put my hand up for a couple


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

"A little wake, a lotta fish" or in RodL's case "Never awake, a lotta fish"


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Gidday Matt, Only just starting to come back to REELITY I mean REALITY .Cheers fishbrain


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

Awesome designs on the shirts ,Im not to fussed on any particular design ,Fantastic effort gents count me in ,why not print two different designs?
Traditional and The Rebel.
"A yak on your back is better than no yak at all" or as my wife remarked
"her" 
Cheers


----------



## shayned (Jul 12, 2006)

How's this for a rough idea.

Not good
Just very, very sneaky

Yak Fishing


----------

